# Burton Triad broke high back



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

How did it break? Normal riding or did you let the lift run over it?


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

I would also like to know. I have Triad's and don't see how they could break. 

If you have only had them for this season then send them in. Warranty claim.


----------



## Hoons (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it didn't break during loading onto the lift because I'm pretty good about putting it down

I'm thinking it cracked when I landed doing some jumps. That's about the only hard impact type stuff I was doing...

So I got it from Sierrasnowboard back in december, will I be able to get a replacement?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Post some pics, I don't see how a highback would break on just landing a jump, it would have to be one hell of a bad landing. Sounds like a lift issue.

I'm also running Triads.


----------



## Hoons (Dec 21, 2009)

Here's some pics w/my crappy camera. 
I'm almost 100% sure it wasn't the lift... 

THe jumps I went on weren't even that big and didn't have any bad wipe outs. 

The plastic on the does triads look pretty flimsy


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Interesting. Yeah, I have to agree. That doesn't look like damage from a lift. No scuff marks or anything.

Warranty claim.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

exactly the same thing happenned to me , same year triads too. let me know how hte warranty cliam goes 
cheers 
cobes


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

friend had the exact same pair of triads...his didnt break on the outer edge....it broke within the "meshed" area...burton offered him malavita's...but he said no...so they just refunded him his money...took a while though


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

Call Burton Rider Services at (800) 881-3138. A couple of weeks ago a buckle broke on my 2008 Cartel and they sent a free replacement, maybe they'll just send you a new highback.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Rufus said:


> Call Burton Rider Services at (800) 881-3138. A couple of weeks ago a buckle broke on my 2008 Cartel and they sent a free replacement, maybe they'll just send you a new highback.


wasn't your warranty up??


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

jliu said:


> wasn't your warranty up??


I guess it was but the girl I talked to didn't ask about warranty, she just found the part I needed and sent it. I told her it was a 2008 model.

It was my second time dealing with Burton rider services, both times replacement parts were shipped fast and free with no hassles. Great customer service.


----------



## Hoons (Dec 21, 2009)

got mine back within a week with replaced highback.

great service


----------



## Jeff325 (Sep 17, 2009)

I too had a Triad hi-back break. They were the 2009 EST model and the top of the hi-back had split open .The padding was the only thing holding them together. Really only noticed it while towel drying the board at the end of the day.
It was a front binding so it was not caused by chairlift damage .

Burton has given me a pair of Mala Vita's to replace the broken Triads .

i had inquired to the warranty claims clerk at the store if he has had issues regarding Triads breaking and he replied that they do tend to break at the lower corner of the hi-back where the upper portion is riveted to because of the different materials used in the hi-backs.

I did notice the 2010 Triads material for the upper portion has change since,feels a little softer(more pliable).

I guess that's the reason they strenthened the spine portion of thier hi-backs for the Co2 and C60's.

Haven't had any issues with the Co2's .


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

SchultzLS2 said:


> I would also like to know. I have Triad's and don't see how they could break.
> 
> If you have only had them for this season then send them in. Warranty claim.


My pair of custom 07's broke this season, snapped right in half in some wet pow and half the binding stayed on my foot. They were a few months away from being out of the 3 year warranty, however burton did a full exchange. Still have yet to mail it in because im lazy, but have my RA#.

Say what you will about their products, Burton backs their shit for the most part.

*I bought a pair of Flux Titans and will sell the new burtons, the Titans are sooo deadly.


----------



## h4m0 (Mar 9, 2010)

Anyone got contact details for UK rider services for Burton - just broke my Missions  - I found austria, but no UK numbers / e-mails 

Thanks guys
Sam


----------



## tmontville (Jan 30, 2011)

*Triad Back Broken*

I was riding down a newly groomed run in Snowmass this week and the top of my triad broke slamming me to the ground and knocking me out, luckily I was wearing a helmet or it could have been much worse.


----------

